# squirrels eat mushrooms?



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a squirrel eat a mushroom? I was out bow hunting on the ground today and had a squirrel come up about 2 feet away and he pulled one of those white toadstool mushrooms out of the ground and carefully removed the stem and ate the top. Never knew they ate those might change the way I pick hunting spots when there are no acorns.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

I never seen on eat a mushroom but I have seen them steal my tomatoes out of my garden!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

ive seen them eat apples lol


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

he acted as though he treasured the mushroom and enjoyed it.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

We have a mushroom eating squirrel that lives in my back yard.


----------

